# Wanted Omega Big Blue 120M



## norfolkngood

*Wanted Omega Big Blue 120M*


View Advert


Wanted Omega Big Blue 120M sold one on Here Many Moons ago !

i now have the Itch again to have another !! Anyone have one ??




*Advertiser*

norfolkngood



*Date*

06/08/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£12,345



*Category*

Wanted


----------

